# 3 point hitch on pickup



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone thought of or built a three point hitch that slides into a 2" receiver on their pickup truck?

I have an '06 Dodge Cummins that pulls a "Driveway Groomer" down our 1/3 mile gravel road very easily. I think that a York rake would do it better- the 1 time I rented a tractor with a rake, it graded the road very well- so I know that a rake would work.

Just wondered if anyone had built a 3 point hitch to pull a York rake behind their pickup.

Any input?

Thanks,
John


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I put Hydraulics on the back of mine so I can pull planters, drills,etc.. and raise them/ lower them but not a 3 pt hitch. Was having a tough time finding an affordable pump/ cylinder assy. to make it work. I know Willys Overland (Jeep) used to have them on the CJ-2A, 3A, 3B etc.. and Mercedes Benz HAs them on their Unimogs. Try checking out used stuff for them and you may have some luck.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

theres a company out there that makes a 3pt hitch for pickups, i dont believe it slides into the reciever though...i think it bolts onto the frame. Your better off buying a york rake and welding some gizmos to it to get what you want then be able to lower and raise it with an electric winch that you can mount above the rake on the welded bracket...or spend $1500 on Ebay and get yourself a nice little Ford 8N and york rake


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They make a york setup that works upfront using the plow lift.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Wouldn't have a link to such a set-up, would you Flipper??


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

I do- I first ran across it while I was researching how to grade gravel roads.

Russ Lanoie of RuralHome Tech has some great info on his site as well as the "Front Runner" grader/rake:

http://www.ruralhometech.com/RoadDrivewayMaintenance/FrontRunnerDescription/tabid/92/Default.aspx

Looks like I am buying a tractor- great deals on New Holland from a local dealer. But I am probably going to build a 3 point receiver hitch anyhow. Have all the parts in my garage tonight.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have seen a system that goes into a 2" receiver.......but I can't find it right now.......still looking


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Thats the one.


----------

